# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Πιτάκι βρώμης  η συνταγή - Video

## asdf

Στο παρόν video θα βρειτε ολες τις οδηγιες βημα βημα για το πως να φτιαξετε το  πιτακι βρωμης.

----------


## RUHL

Aυτα ειναι και διαφημιση το φορουμ μπραβο μπραβο  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :08. Toast:   :05. Weights:

----------


## Muscleboss

cool!   :01. Wink:   :03. Awesome:  

MB

----------


## gpol

:03. Clapping:  asdf

----------


## toula_nomikou

Πολυ καλο  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## giorgos_xania

ωραιοι συνεχιστε συνεχιστε   :02. Rocking:

----------


## LeoN

πολύ καλό και εύκολο!!!  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## polydeykis

πω πω τι θεικο βιντεο ειναι αυτο...μπραβο ρε asdf,ωραιος

----------


## Piratis

τελειο video , respect   :05. Lift 1 Hand:

----------


## Doctorg

Πολύ καλό  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## kyriakos23

ωρεο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psilos3

Φαίνεται πολύ καλό!
Θα το δοκιμάσω για πρωινό αύριο για να δω.

----------


## asdf

Σημειωσε ομως οτι τα υλικα παιζουν αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου... Εγω ας πουμε αυτη την περιοδο το δουλευω με 9 ασπραδια, 1 ολοκληρο αυγο και 80-90 γρ Βρωμης 8)

----------


## psilos3

> Σημειωσε ομως οτι τα υλικα παιζουν αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου... Εγω ας πουμε αυτη την περιοδο το δουλευω με 9 ασπραδια, 1 ολοκληρο αυγο και 80-90 γρ Βρωμης 8)


Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή.Αυτό θα φανεί στην πορεία...
Προς το παρόν θα δοκιμάσω ακριβώς όπως το προτείνεις και θα δείξει!

----------


## BRaWNy

> Σημειωσε ομως οτι τα υλικα παιζουν αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου... Εγω ας πουμε αυτη την περιοδο το δουλευω με 9 ασπραδια, 1 ολοκληρο αυγο και 80-90 γρ Βρωμης 8)


σε ένα γεύμα τα τρως αυτά τα 55-56γρ πρωτεΐνης?
Σε άλλη περίοδο τρως λιγότερο ή παραπάνω?

----------


## psonara

> και χωρις κροκο μια χαρα γινεται δεν καταλαβαινεις κ διαφορα εκτος αν βαζεις πανω απο 2-3 κροκους. γαλα μη βαλεις για κανενα λογο.θα αραιωσει θα κολλησει στο τηγανι θα γινει νιανια σκετο.αν θελεις μωλις βγει π ειναι ακομα καυτο ριξε λιγο γαλα απο πανω το μαξ μιση κουπα λιγο πολυ.το ρουφαει μεσα κ γινεται οργασμουλης


οκ θα το δοκιμασω αλλα με αλευρι ολικης γιατι την βρωμη δεν την παλευω!θα το κανω με ασπραδια και λιγο γαλα οταν γινει!σ'ευχαριστω!αααα που μπορω να δω τη συνταγη σου για το βρωμοκεικ? :01. Razz: 
λενε οτι το πετυχαινεις!!!!!!!

----------


## TeoNewLife

Πολύ καλό το βίντεο και η συνταγή, μόνο που εγώ προσωπικά στη διατροφή μου προσθέτω τον κρόκο κάθε 2 αυγά για να εισπράττω περισσότερα ομέγα-3 λιπαρά οξέα.
Στο συγκεκριμένο γεύμα με τη βρώμη έχω τύχει να βάλω 6 ασπράδια και 3 κρόκους.
Η γεύση είναι ακριβώς η ίδια διότι κρατάω τη διαφορά στο 2:1.
Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι οι θερμίδες οι οποίες έρχονται στο στομάχι όπως κάθε άλλο πρωινό, δηλαδή σαν να έχεις φάει για 10 άτομα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> οκ θα το δοκιμασω αλλα με αλευρι ολικης γιατι την βρωμη δεν την παλευω!θα το κανω με ασπραδια και λιγο γαλα οταν γινει!σ'ευχαριστω!αααα που μπορω να δω τη συνταγη σου για το βρωμοκεικ?
> λενε οτι το πετυχαινεις!!!!!!!


  prωτη πρωτη σελιδα νομιζω  :03. Thumb up:  δοκιμασε και bran sticks μεσα αντι για αλευρι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> prωτη πρωτη σελιδα νομιζω  δοκιμασε και bran sticks μεσα αντι για αλευρι


αντι για μπραν στικς να βαλω φιτνες ολικης που εχω?

----------


## tolis93

> αντι για μπραν στικς να βαλω φιτνες ολικης που εχω?


οτι θες βαζεις αρκει να γινει σκονη στο μπλεντερ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

Στην αρχη δεν τρογοταν σκετο, επειτα καποιος μου ειπε για μελι και δεν μπορω να το αποχωριστω, 5 ολοκληρα αυγα με 120γρ βρωμης και 2κγ μελι!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Στην αρχη δεν τρογοταν σκετο, επειτα καποιος μου ειπε για μελι και δεν μπορω να το αποχωριστω, 5 ολοκληρα αυγα με 120γρ βρωμης και 2κγ μελι!!!


τις μισες θερμιδες το πρωι τις τρως ε? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

> τις μισες θερμιδες το πρωι τις τρως ε?


Τι εστι θερμιδες;  :01. Razz: 
Αα αυτα ειναι απο πιτακια μονο, αμα δεν κανω αυτα τοτε 4-5 (συνηθως 5) βραστα αυγα με 100γρ βρωμης σε γαλα 300ml γαλα, 1κγ μελι με ταχινι. Και κανα φρουτο οπως μπανανα (αμα δεν εχω μπανανα εποχης π.χ. τωρα ροδακινο)
Εμ να χορτασουμε πρεπει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Τι εστι θερμιδες; 
> Αα αυτα ειναι απο πιτακια μονο, αμα δεν κανω αυτα τοτε 4-5 (συνηθως 5) βραστα αυγα με 100γρ βρωμης σε γαλα 300ml γαλα, 1κγ μελι με ταχινι. Και κανα φρουτο οπως μπανανα (αμα δεν εχω μπανανα εποχης π.χ. τωρα ροδακινο)
> Εμ να χορτασουμε πρεπει


θερμιδες πρωινου> θερμιδες συντηρησης για μια βδομαδα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

> θερμιδες πρωινου> θερμιδες συντηρησης για μια βδομαδα


Μια χαρα ειναι τουλαχιστον δεν πειναω  :01. Smile Wide:   *(ογκος)
Ξεχασα αυτες τις μερες εβαζα σαν υ/α στο πρωινο φαγοπυρο 200γρ. Πολυ ωραιο!
Βγηκαμε αρκετα off οποτε σταματω εδω.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## angus young

> Στην αρχη δεν τρογοταν σκετο, επειτα καποιος μου ειπε για μελι και δεν μπορω να το αποχωριστω, 5 ολοκληρα αυγα με 120γρ βρωμης και 2κγ μελι!!!


Εγω σου ειπα για μελι ρε απατεωνα!!!τι "καποιος"?? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
στο επομενο θα δοκιμασω να βαλω φυστικοβουτυρο.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

> Εγω σου ειπα για μελι ρε απατεωνα!!!τι "καποιος"??
> στο επομενο θα δοκιμασω να βαλω φυστικοβουτυρο....


Χα χα χα! Με συγχωρεις φιλε μου  :01. Mr. Green: 
Περιμενουμε νεα με φυστικοβουτυρο  :01. Wink: 
Δοκιμαζε εσυ και και λεγε μας, μην μπαινουμε στο κοπο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## angus young

> Χα χα χα! Με συγχωρεις φιλε μου 
> Περιμενουμε νεα με φυστικοβουτυρο 
> Δοκιμαζε εσυ και και λεγε μας, μην μπαινουμε στο κοπο


Χεχεχε!!!μπομπα θα γινει,ειμαι σιγουρος....
αλλα μολις το φτιαξω,θα ΣΕ πω..... :08. Turtle:

----------


## chami

Πολύ καλή συνταγή.Πρόσθεσα μερικές κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο λιναρόσπορο στην αρχική συνταγή, για αυξημένα ω3/ω6 λιπαρά...

----------


## chili

τι γευση δινει ο λιναροσπορος στο πιτακι? επισης που μπορω να βρω λιναροσπορο?

----------


## chami

> τι γευση δινει ο λιναροσπορος στο πιτακι? επισης που μπορω να βρω λιναροσπορο?


   Συνήθως τον λιναρόσπορο τον βάζουν σε κριτσίνια και παρόμοια σκευάσματα για να νοστιμίζει, στον καθένα φένεται διαφορετικό. 
Λιναρόσπορο θα βρεις σε μαγαζιά με οικολογικά είδη. Εγώ που μένω Αγρίνιο βρήκα απέναντι από την Παναγία, 4,7 € / κιλό.
  Ο λιναρόσπορος είναι μακράν καλύτερος από το λινέλαιο καθώς περιέχει και φυτικές ίνες και είναι 3-4 φορές φτηνότερος.
Εκτός αυτού το λινέλαιο μετά από πάροδο μερικών ημερών ( μετά το άνοιγμα του) αρχίζει και πικρίζει λόγω οξείδωσης του.
  Τον λιναρόσπορο πρέπει να τον αλέσεις πριν τον καταναλώσεις για να μπορέσει ο οργανισμός να απορροφήσει τα ω3/ω6 λιπαρά
 (2-3 λεπτά στον μπλέντερ, μια χούφτα).
Εγώ τον χρησιμοποιώ και στο γιαούρτι και σε διάφορες σαλάτες.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Bulking like a boss!!

----------


## chili

παιδια το κανει κανεις στα μικροκυμματα? εγω το ανακατευω το βραδυ και το βαζω στα μικροκυμματα το πρωι, αλλα στη μεση δε ψηνεται καλα. Ισως θελει πιο βαθυ πιατο?

----------


## chami

> Bulking like a boss!!



 :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## chami

> παιδια το κανει κανεις στα μικροκυμματα? εγω το ανακατευω το βραδυ και το βαζω στα μικροκυμματα το πρωι, αλλα στη μεση δε ψηνεται καλα. Ισως θελει πιο βαθυ πιατο?


Χμμ, μάλλον είναι πολύ χοντρό το πιτάκι σου και δεν ψήνεται καλά... Πόση ώρα το βάζεις?

----------


## kostasrimis

εγω το έκανα με 75γρ βρώμη 4 ασπραδια και ενα σκουπ σοκολατα whey. Απλα απιστευτο

----------


## marios89

παιδες αμα βαζω πανω στο πιτακι merenda παί πολυ λετε ??περιοδος ογκου

----------


## kostasrimis

> παιδες αμα βαζω πανω στο πιτακι merenda παί πολυ λετε ??περιοδος ογκου


γτ μερεντα ? βαλε σκόνη πρωτεΐνης μέσα στο μιγμα απο πριν και απο πάνω μελι πιο θρεπτικό είναι.

----------


## Levrone

> γτ μερεντα ? βαλε σκόνη πρωτεΐνης μέσα στο μιγμα απο πριν και απο πάνω μελι πιο θρεπτικό είναι.


στεκει αυτο?
σκονη πρωτεινης?
δε θα αλλοιωθει εντελως?
το χεις κανει?

----------


## kostasrimis

> στεκει αυτο?
> σκονη πρωτεινης?
> δε θα αλλοιωθει εντελως?
> το χεις κανει?


Εγω βαζω whey της reflex με γευση σοκολατα στο μείγμα και μετα το βαζω κανονικά στο τηγάνι και γίνετε σαν κρέπα σοκολατα ειναι .... μαματο

----------


## Abdala Shamma

> εχει δοκιμασει ποτε κανενας να βαλει ταχινι μεσα ενω το ψηνει?εννοω στο μειγμα πριν το ψησει.σκεφτομαι να το κανω σμρ


φιλαράκι να σε ρωτήσω τελικά το δοκίμασες  ? αν ναι .. πως σου φάνηκε ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostasrimis

Λοιπόν νέα παραλλαγή η οποια με ξετρελανεεεε ! βρωμη 50 γρ + whey  25γ + 3 ασπραδια. αφου γίνει το πιτακι ξεφλουδίζουμε ενα πορτοκάλι και το κόβουμε σε στρογγυλές φέτες. κάθε φορά π τρώμε μπουκιά απο το πιτακι τρώμε και απο το πορτοκάλι.. Οτι πιο ωραίο εχω φάει τοσο νόστιμο...

----------


## tolis93

> Λοιπόν νέα παραλλαγή η οποια με ξετρελανεεεε ! βρωμη 50 γρ + whey  25γ + 3 ασπραδια. αφου γίνει το πιτακι ξεφλουδίζουμε ενα πορτοκάλι και το κόβουμε σε στρογγυλές φέτες. κάθε φορά π τρώμε μπουκιά απο το πιτακι τρώμε και απο το πορτοκάλι.. Οτι πιο ωραίο εχω φάει τοσο νόστιμο...


απλουστατα στυψε το πορτοκαλι απο πανω εχει ιδια γευση κ καταλιγει και ζουμεροτατο :01. Wink: 

οσο για το να βαλω ταχινι μεσα ναι το δοκιμασα αλλα ειλικρινα την εχασε τη γευση τ.τζαμπα θερμιδες :01. Sad:

----------


## kostasrimis

> απλουστατα στυψε το πορτοκαλι απο πανω εχει ιδια γευση κ καταλιγει και ζουμεροτατο
> 
> οσο για το να βαλω ταχινι μεσα ναι το δοκιμασα αλλα ειλικρινα την εχασε τη γευση τ.τζαμπα θερμιδες


Το εχω δοκιμάσει αλλά μ αρέσει πιο πολυ σε φέτες ειδικά οταν το πορτοκαλι ειναι απο ψυγειο και ειναι παγωμένο. ΥΑΜ ΥΑΜ

Αυριο θα το κανω με μιλαρακι για να δουμε

----------


## kostasrimis

Με το μηλο δεν ελεγε κατι πολύ στεγνό τωρα με ροδακινο και μπανανα θελω να δοκιμασω

----------


## Arkouda

Ένα μπράβο και από μένα στον asdf για τη συνταγή.Είναι καταπληκτική.Επειδή δεν έχω ζυγαριά,ξέρει κανείς πόσα γρ είναι περίπου μια κουταλιά σούπας νιφάδων βρώμης;

----------


## kostasrimis

> Ένα μπράβο και από μένα στον asdf για τη συνταγή.Είναι καταπληκτική.Επειδή δεν έχω ζυγαριά,ξέρει κανείς πόσα γρ είναι περίπου μια κουταλιά σούπας νιφάδων βρώμης;


Εγω αυτο π κάνω ειναι να χρησιμοποιώ το σκουπ προτείνης για να μετρας  :01. Smile Wide:  πρακτική λυση

----------


## mello

Με μπανάνα πολύ δυνατή γεύση, Δοκιμασέ το!

----------


## chili

παιδες ξερουμε αν υπαρχει ελλαδα (και που) κανα σιροπακι carb-free για να πηγενει κατω το πιτακι χωρις μελια ζαχαρες πρωτεινες?

----------


## kostasrimis

> παιδες ξερουμε αν υπαρχει ελλαδα (και που) κανα σιροπακι carb-free για να πηγενει κατω το πιτακι χωρις μελια ζαχαρες πρωτεινες?


Αμα εισαι τυχερός σε κανα κατάστημα βιολογικων προϊόντων αλλα να ξερεις θα ειναι ακριβο. Πανε σε διαφορα βιολογικα καταστήματα παντου υπαρχουν και ρωτα! θελω να πιστευω οτι θα βρεις!!!

Απο γευσης με φρουτα : 1ο) πορτοκάλι
                                  2ο) ροδακινο                                                                                                                                                                                                  3o) μπανανα

----------


## Eddie

> Εγω αυτο π κάνω ειναι να χρησιμοποιώ το σκουπ προτείνης για να μετρας  πρακτική λυση


Πρακτικο αλλα λαθος  :01. Razz: 

Η πρωτεινη εχει πιο λεπτη υφη,αρα καταλαμβανει μικροτερο ογκο..αρα ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη σε σχεση με ενα σκουπ νιφαδες βρωμης,ειναι βαρυτερη.Ενα σκουπ νιφαδες βρωμη παλι σε σχεση με ενα σκουπ τριμμενης βρωμης στο μουλτι ειναι αρκετα πιο ελαφρια λογο του ογκου.

Αυτο που πρεπει να κανετε ειναι να ζυγισετε τουλαχιστον μια φορα την ποσοτητα που θελετε κ μετα να τη μαρκαρετε σε μια κουπα,ποτηρι κλπ..Η να παρετε το σακουλακι που ειναι μισο κιλο και να το χωρισετε σε 5 ιδια μεγαλα ποτηρια για να χωρεσει..ετσι θα χετε απο 100γρ στο καθε ενα,κι απο κει και υστερα ξερετε να υπολογισετε το μισο η τα 2/3 εστω κατα προσεγγιση.

----------


## kostasrimis

> Πρακτικο αλλα λαθος 
> 
> Η πρωτεινη εχει πιο λεπτη υφη,αρα καταλαμβανει μικροτερο ογκο..αρα ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη σε σχεση με ενα σκουπ νιφαδες βρωμης,ειναι βαρυτερη.Ενα σκουπ νιφαδες βρωμη παλι σε σχεση με ενα σκουπ τριμμενης βρωμης στο μουλτι ειναι αρκετα πιο ελαφρια λογο του ογκου.
> 
> Αυτο που πρεπει να κανετε ειναι να ζυγισετε τουλαχιστον μια φορα την ποσοτητα που θελετε κ μετα να τη μαρκαρετε σε μια κουπα,ποτηρι κλπ..Η να παρετε το σακουλακι που ειναι μισο κιλο και να το χωρισετε σε 5 ιδια μεγαλα ποτηρια για να χωρεσει..ετσι θα χετε απο 100γρ στο καθε ενα,κι απο κει και υστερα ξερετε να υπολογισετε το μισο η τα 2/3 εστω κατα προσεγγιση.


μου ειχε περασει απο το μυαλό να σου πω την αλήθεια αλλα πιστευα οτι η διαφορα θα ήταν πολύ μικρη... Θα κανω αυτο που μ ειπες πολυ ωραια ιδεα!

----------


## Steloukos

Εγω βαζω 100γρ βρωμη,1 κσ λιναρροσπορο,4 ασπραδια,1 κροκο και λιγη κανελα.Αφου το ψησω λιωνω και μια μπανανα απο πανω και γινεται πολυ νοστιμο.

----------


## Redbul

Σε scoop τι ποσότητα βρώμης βάζουμε;

----------


## KARAOLANIS

σημερα εκανα πιτακι πρωτη φορα..εβαλα 60 γραμμαρια βρωμη αλεσμενη και 2 ολοκληρα αυγα..μολις την εψησα εβαλα απο πανω 2 φετες γαλοπουλα καπνιστη και αρκετο κασερι!! μου βγηκε μεγαλη η πιτα και δεν το περιμενα.. πολυ χορταστικη.. σκεφτομαι την αλλη φορα να βαλω πιο λιγη βρωμη 40 γραμαρια και 3 αυγα! και να της βαλω μελι..τι λετε??   :01. Smile:

----------


## john39

παλιο το θεμα αλλα σημερα το ειδα..την ιδια τρωω με 1 ολοκληρο αυγο 5 ασπραδια 45γρ βρωμη μελη και πολυ κανελα για πρωινο τωρα που κανω γραμμωση..
>ομως αυτο που διαβαζω συνεχεια σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι κατι στο οποιο επιμενουν πολλοι ενω δεν ειναι καθολου σωστο,ομως εχει περαει απο τις βιομηχανιες..
και βεβαια η φυτικη πρωτεινη μονο κατωτερη δεν ειναι,ο δεικτης βιολογικης αξιας εχει βγει με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να εξυπηρετει τις βιομηχανιες κρεατος και τα δισ ευρω...
μπορει μια φυτικη πηγη πρωτεινης να μην   εχει παντα ολα τα βασικα αμινοξεα και να απαιτειτε καποιος συνδιασμος,ομως το ειδικο βαρος της φυτικης πρωτεινης και το μοριο της ειναι πολυ καλυτερο στην αφομιωση απο το κρεας ενω δεν αφηνει ιχνος αχωνευτης τροφης στα εντερα.
το κινοα πχ ειναιπολυ καλυτερη τροφη απο το στηθος κοτοπουλο αλλα δεν θα το διαβαετε στις ερευνες αυτες ποτε...
πολλοι χορτοφαγοι μποντυμπιλντερς τρωνε αποκλειστικα κινοα και βεβαια το μετρανε κανονικοτατα στις ημερησιες ποσοτητες τους.Η ζωικη πρωτεινη δυστιχως παρουσιαζει πολλα προβληματα στν χωνεψη ακι συον οργανισμο και αιτια ειναι τα αντιβιωτικα και οχι μονο....
αν καποιος τρωωει 150 γρ πρωτεινη την ημερα και αλλα τοσα απο  πχ απο κινοα και δεν τα υπολογιζει τοτε απλα την πατησε

----------


## nikp81

Καλησπερα ..το πιτακι τα σπαει ..το εκανα σημερα πρωτη φορα και μαλλον θα ειναι συχνα στο διαιτολογιο μου ..
Επειδη ειμαι σε διαιτα παιζω με 40γρ βρωμης και 1 ολοκληρο αυγο , 2 ασπραδια και κανελλα..τελειο..

----------


## aetosa

> παλιο το θεμα αλλα σημερα το ειδα..την ιδια τρωω με 1 ολοκληρο αυγο 5 ασπραδια 45γρ βρωμη μελη και πολυ κανελα για πρωινο τωρα που κανω γραμμωση..
> >ομως αυτο που διαβαζω συνεχεια σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι κατι στο οποιο επιμενουν πολλοι ενω δεν ειναι καθολου σωστο,ομως εχει περαει απο τις βιομηχανιες..
> και βεβαια η φυτικη πρωτεινη μονο κατωτερη δεν ειναι,ο δεικτης βιολογικης αξιας εχει βγει με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να εξυπηρετει τις βιομηχανιες κρεατος και τα δισ ευρω...
> μπορει μια φυτικη πηγη πρωτεινης να μην   εχει παντα ολα τα βασικα αμινοξεα και να απαιτειτε καποιος συνδιασμος,ομως το ειδικο βαρος της φυτικης πρωτεινης και το μοριο της ειναι πολυ καλυτερο στην αφομιωση απο το κρεας ενω δεν αφηνει ιχνος αχωνευτης τροφης στα εντερα.
> το κινοα πχ ειναιπολυ καλυτερη τροφη απο το στηθος κοτοπουλο αλλα δεν θα το διαβαετε στις ερευνες αυτες ποτε...
> πολλοι χορτοφαγοι μποντυμπιλντερς τρωνε αποκλειστικα κινοα και βεβαια το μετρανε κανονικοτατα στις ημερησιες ποσοτητες τους.Η ζωικη πρωτεινη δυστιχως παρουσιαζει πολλα προβληματα στν χωνεψη ακι συον οργανισμο και αιτια ειναι τα αντιβιωτικα και οχι μονο....
> αν καποιος τρωωει 150 γρ πρωτεινη την ημερα και αλλα τοσα απο  πχ απο κινοα και δεν τα υπολογιζει τοτε απλα την πατησε


Δηλαδή από το κρέας κερδίζουν κι έτσι έχουν κίνητρο να μας "το περάσουν", ενώ από το κινόα δεν κερδίζουν και δεν έχουν κίνητρο...μας το δίνουν τζάμπα... :01. Unsure:

----------


## soko

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## psonara

καλημερα,σημερα προσπαθησα να κανω αυτο το περιβοητο πιτακι :01. Razz: 
ειχα προσπαθησει και πιο παλια αλλα δεν ξερω τι λαθος ειχα κανει και δεν το πετυχαινα!
λοιπον σημερα μου βγηκε πολυ καλο απλα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν πρεπει ο χυλος να ειναι ρευστος η' πηχτος?
οταν το απεσυρα απο τη φωτια το αλλειψα με φυστικοβουτυρο και μελι και πασπαλησα με κανελα!
ποσα αυγα και βρωμη ειναι η καλυτερη αναλογια?
ευχαριστω :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

Υπάρχουν πολλές παραλαγγές. Εσύ με πόσα αυγά το έφτιαξες; Την βρώμη μπορείς να την τρίψεις στο μπλέντερ και βάζεις όσο χρησιμοποιείς συνήθως. Μπορεί να γίνει και χωρίς βρώμη αλλά τότε είναι ομελέτα. Επίσης μπορεί να γίνει και μόνο με ασπράδια και να προσθέσεις π.χ. τριμένο κίτρινο τυρί ή ό,τι άλλο θέλεις. 

Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει. Όταν τρώω αυγά τα τρώω πολύ έλαφρά βρασμένα. Είσαι τυχερή που σου άρεσε και μπορείς να το φτιάξεις όπως θες.

----------


## ArgoSixna

να ετοιμαζεις το μειγμα και να ξεκινας να μαγειρευεις με κρυο τηγανι και σε χαμηλη φωτια. Αν το μεγιστο ειναι 3 στο 2 , αν ειναι 9 στο 6.

Αν σου αρεσουνε παρα πολυ και τα τρως καθημερινα κοιτα για συσκευη για κρεπες , εγω την ειχα αγορασει 20-25 ευρω και μπορεις να τηγανισεις μεχρι και κοτοπουλο! Εχει αντικολλητικη επιστρωση και τριπλασια επιφανεια απο το τηγανι!

*Αντι για πιτακι φτιαξε κρεπες και βαλε 2 βραστα αυγα σε κομματακια ,τυρι φετα , λιγο κοτοπουλο και καποια σως αν δεν ξεφευγεις σε θερμιδες!

----------


## psonara

βασικα πρεπει να εχεις δικιο...
χθες κατι πρεπει να εκανα λαθος και με χαλασε πολυ και μαλλον δεν θα ξανακανω :01. Razz: 
κρεπες μ'αρεσουν πολυ αλλα δεν εχω επιτηδευτει ποτε :01. Razz: 
εχουμε καμια δοκιμασμενη συνταγη?
οσο για την κρεπα που προτεινεις ειναι ευγεστη και μ'αρεσει πολυ :01. Wink:

----------


## SfixSfix

Το βίντεο είναι τέλειο! Ακομα και η μουσική υπόκρουση σκίζει. Καημό το χω μια φορά να γυρίσω την πίτα στο τηγάνι και να μη σπάσει  :01. Unsure:

----------


## rey1989

> Το βίντεο είναι τέλειο! Ακομα και η μουσική υπόκρουση σκίζει. Καημό το χω μια φορά να γυρίσω την πίτα στο τηγάνι και να μη σπάσει


αν έχεις καλό αντικολητικό κ ψήνεται σωστά, αν τα υλικά ειναι καλές αναλογίες μεταξύ τους κλπ θα ειναι συμπαγές την ώρα που θα πας να το γυρίσεις 
επειδή έτυχε μια περίοδο να το φτιάχνω κ να μην έχω ούτε καλό τιγάνι ούτε να βάζω αρκετή βρώμη για να ειναι συμπαγές έβαζα την ώρα που πήγαινα να το γυρίσω το πιάτο που θα το σερβίρω σαν καπάκι στο τιγάνι και το έβγαζα στο πιάτο ,  μετά το εσπρωχνα πάλι μεσα στο τιγάνι να ψηθεί κ απο την άλλη μεριά κ εβγαινε τέλειο. Ούτε σπάσιμο ούτε τίποτα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## peri_ole13

πολύ καλή ιδέα! 
το έκανα (αν και χωρίς ζυγαριά παίζει να έβαλα πιο πολύ), και μου έμεινε για σήμερα το πρωί!!!! (με μπόλικη δόση μερέντας χεχε)

----------


## bolt

δοκιμάστε και ταχίνι πορτοκάλι

----------


## sailim

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να κανει μεγάλο αριθμό απο αυτές τις πιτες βρωμης και να τις βάλει μετα στην καταψυξη;
Δε με απασχολει τοσο το θέμα γευσης, μου ειναι ευχρηστο ως ιδεα για τις επομενες μερες αφου τις ξεπαγώνω..

----------


## orck

Σημερα εκανα το βρωμο-πιτακι, βγηκε καλο σαν εκτελεση της συνταγης (ακομη και το τουμπαρισμα πετυχα με την πρωτη φορα). Σαν γευση... δυσκολο. Ειναι παρα πολυ χορταστικη ολη αυτη η ποσοτητα. Θα δοκιμασω τις παραλλαγες που εχουν γραφει εδω. Ευχαριστω και εγω τον asdf για το θεμα και το βιντεο.

----------


## Eddie

Για καποιον που βρισκεται υποθερμιδικα μπορει να κανεις συνδιασμου απιστευτους..Και γλυκους και αλμυρους. Υποθερμιδικα δε θα το προτεινα μιας και μαζευονται πολλα αν καποιος θελει να το κανει να τρωγεται,γιατι ασπραδια και βρωμη μονο ειναι σαν να τρως εφημεριδα.

----------


## Athitsag

Να ρωτήσω ...εγώ τρώω κάθε πρωί εδώ κ 3 χρόνια αυτό το πρωινό απλά προσθέτω λιναροσπορο και ηλιόσπορο...κ μάλλον βάζω λιγο λιγότερη ποσότητα κουακερ...είμαι 18 χρόνων κορίτσι...αθλούμαι σχεδόν κάθε μέρα κροσφιτ τέννις στιβο κλπ διαφορά  τα εναλασω... δεν είναι λιγο του ματς τα 100 γρ βρώμης στο πρωινό μ;

----------


## beefmeup

ναι, ειναι..τι ποσοτητες τις προσθετεις παντα αναλόγων των αναγκων σου.

----------


## TheWorst

με αυγα και βρωμη εγω κανω αυτο

----------


## kostas kou

καθημερινα καθε πρωι τρωω μια πιτα βρωμης, 6 ασπραδια και ενα αυγο ολοκληρο, 60γρ βρωμης, μιση μπανανα και μια κουταλια του γλυκου κανελα, ολα αυτα τα βαζω στο μουλτι και μετα στο αντικολητικο...το θεμα που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι αν η βρωμη και τα ασπραδια χανουν τα θρεπτικα συστατικα τους στο τηγανι ?

----------


## TheWorst

Οχι δεν χανουν τπτ

----------


## amplaxoublis

Aρα παιδια αν δεν θελουμε να βαζουμε πολλα αυγα μπορουμε να ριξουμε και ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης στο μειγμα χωρις κανενα προβλημα?? 
 :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## amplaxoublis

> Aρα παιδια αν δεν θελουμε να βαζουμε πολλα αυγα μπορουμε να ριξουμε και ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης στο μειγμα χωρις κανενα προβλημα??


Eπισης γινεται να αποθηκευτει ας πουμε για να το φαω στην δουλεια? ή θα εχουμε κανα θεμα...

----------


## kostas kou

μια χαρα γινεται, εγω βαζω 6 ασπραδια, ενα αυγο ολοκληρο, 80γρ βρωμη, μιση μπανανα και 2 γρ κανελλα στου multi  τα χτυπαω, και μετα στο αντικολλητικο, το ρωω στο πρωιονο μου γευμα αλλα καμια φορα μπορει να τυχει να το παρω μαζι μου στην δουλεια και να το φαω μετα απο 5 ωρες, εχει κρυωσει λιγο αλλα ειναι πεντανοστημο

----------


## amplaxoublis

> μια χαρα γινεται, εγω βαζω 6 ασπραδια, ενα αυγο ολοκληρο, 80γρ βρωμη, μιση μπανανα και 2 γρ κανελλα στου multi  τα χτυπαω, και μετα στο αντικολλητικο, το ρωω στο πρωιονο μου γευμα αλλα καμια φορα μπορει να τυχει να το παρω μαζι μου στην δουλεια και να το φαω μετα απο 5 ωρες, εχει κρυωσει λιγο αλλα ειναι πεντανοστημο


Tελεια εχει φυγει για δουλεια αυτο χαχαχα

----------


## Polyneikos

4 ασπράδια - 2 κρόκοι- βρώμη - μέλι , ψιλοκομμένη μπανάνα με κανέλλα   :08. Food:  :08. Food:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Μaster chef  χρυσοχερη    :01. Razz:

----------

